
Blyk, the free MVNO, reaches 100,000 members - danw
http://blog.blyk.co.uk/2008/04/23/blyk-reaches-100000-members/
======
danw
I wish they would reveal active members instead. I'm a blyk member, but have
never gotten my phone to work with their network.

